# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Minag aprobó procedimientos para que gobiernos regionales asuman funciones en materia forestal

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, jul. 09 (ANDINA).-* El Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag) informó que en la víspera (miércoles) aprobó, mediante una resolución ministerial, los procedimientos administrativos en materia forestal para que gobiernos regionales los incluyan en sus Textos Unicos de Procedimientos Administrativos (TUPA).  
Explicó que la norma busca impulsar la descentralización en el tema de gestión forestal dejando expedito el camino para que los gobiernos regionales puedan adecuar sus instrumentos institucionales y de gestión. 
Dijo que éste era el último requisito establecido para que el Minag concluya la transferencia de funciones en materia forestal a los gobiernos regionales. 
En ese sentido, precisó que aprobó la relación de procedimientos administrativos a cargo de las direcciones regionales de Agricultura, correspondientes a las funciones específicas de los literales e y q del artículo 51º de la Ley Nº 27867, e incluye la denominación, plazo máximo de atención y requisitos máximos a solicitar respecto de los procedimientos. 
Las funciones e y q están referidas al otorgamiento de permisos, autorizaciones y concesiones forestales en áreas al interior de la región, desarrollo de acciones de vigilancia y control para garantizar el uso sostenible de los recursos naturales, así como al ejercicio de labores de promoción y fiscalización en cumplimiento de la política forestal nacional.Temas similares: Artículo: Minag coordinará con gobiernos regionales y locales rehabilitar obras afectadas por lluvias Artículo: Minag asistirá a gobiernos regionales en formular proyectos de inversión pública en agro Artículo: Minag entregará pólizas de seguro agrario catastrófico a ocho gobiernos regionales Artículo: ANA aprobó reglamento de procedimientos administrativos para uso del agua Minag pide a gobiernos regionales destinar parte del canon a investigación agraria

----------

